# Divorce..



## Judie (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey. I'm 31 have 2 lil' kids and a husband. Married for 8 years and dating since i was 16. 
Problem is sex. He doesnt wanna make sex. '(Tired, bach hurts atc). Actually it was always like that but what a 16 girl knows.. 
Now he screams alot at me and the kids. The big kids who's 6 copy his attitdue. He drinks alcholo ( beers and wine as i know) every night and started to it infront of the kids. A few times he hided bottole from that i found. 
He disrespects me daily. 
I wanna get divorce but im scared. We will hace to sell the house, seperate everything between us. Im scared being alone ( not that i have a company now), scared financially, scared i won't be able to handle the kids by myself. Scared of my parents reaction. ( ohh i talked to them before, it want nice.. like ' stay . That what u chose. Now deal with it because no one needs a woman with 2 kids abd you will not be able to hold financially urself and the kids)
How in the hell i get the courage?? Help.


----------



## Stillphotenic (Jul 8, 2021)

Judie said:


> Hey. I'm 31 have 2 lil' kids and a husband. Married for 8 years and dating since i was 16.
> Problem is sex. He doesnt wanna make sex. '(Tired, bach hurts atc). Actually it was always like that but what a 16 girl knows..
> Now he screams alot at me and the kids. The big kids who's 6 copy his attitdue. He drinks alcholo ( beers and wine as i know) every night and started to it infront of the kids. A few times he hided bottole from that i found.
> He disrespects me daily.
> ...


If I were you I would start wirh a counselor to sort out all of your feelings and make sure this is something you want to do ! Don’t walk away and not have your ducks in a row- mentally - financially - physically. 
relationahips have seasons of suffering - is this only a season ? 
when I left I was scared but I was being Emotionally abused -and boy I wasn’t ready for this single life. 
so what is it that u have sorted out Ans considered. Leaving your husband is a BIG step and you will have a period of grieving amongst paying attention to your children’s needs. 
wjat have y’all done to help the relationship?


----------

